# eurotunnel overnight stop



## rockjedi (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm getting off the eurotunnel in Calais at 2am Monday morning. is there anywhere to pull over for a few hours kip before heading off? 
First m/home trip abroad - looking forward to it!
Cheers!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Ashford Rd
Hythe, Kent 
CT21, UK


51.09207, 1.04847
There are a few places around and about Folkstone this one is quite handy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

At Calais ?

Yes:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895

Five minutes from the Eurotunnel exit- you can see the cars checking in and loading from where you park. Added advantage is that there are loos, shops and restaurants ready for your breakfast next day.

G


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Duhhhhh. sorry


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> At Calais ?
> 
> Yes:
> 
> ...


Agree with this have stayed there loads of times very handy ,safe lots of other motorhomers usually there.very large parking area,easy to find.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We stayed there three nights ago, no problems.
Gary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In June 2009, on the MHF database link above, there was doubt expressed as to whether this was an " official" overnight place or simply motorhome parking for shoppers. 

We were about to stay there so I wrote to the Cite de Europe administration and asked if we could stay overnight. I got a charming letter back- by return- saying that we were very welcome to do so.

We've stayed there since- last time less than a month ago- and have never had any problems. It is very convenient for the tunnel.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cite Europe parking is opposite Toys r us.

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Cite Europe parking is opposite Toys r us.
> 
> Dave p


Or, strictly, opposite the Toys R Us sign...

These coordinates will get you to the entrance of the parking. It has changed since the Street View photo. The barrier- a very high one- has gone altogether and there are now 2 large banner-type flags, one on either side of the entrance. An area of the car park on the left is now behind a wall of white corrugated iron and looks like something is being done inside. There are also lots of spinning plastic flower-type things !

50.932854
1.811172

G


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Free aire at Wissant. 15 minutes down the motorway.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/wissant-campsite.html

5 minutes walk into town for beach and boulangerie


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

aikidomo said:


> Ashford Rd
> Hythe, Kent
> CT21, UK
> 
> ...


Dont know if you have ever actually stopped there as whenever I have gone past it (Lived in the area for over 30 years) it has always had trucks parked up and I suspect the Police might move you on at night.You would be much better off in the Stop24 services off the same roundabout where you can pay around £5 a night or whatever it is now and stay in an offical MH/caravan bay.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Wisant is good but for a newbie you would be better to stop as soon as possible to get your bearings. 
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> .You would be much better off in the Stop24 services off the same roundabout where you can pay around £5 a night or whatever it is now and stay in an offical MH/caravan bay.


It's actually £20 ( or 30 euros) from 1800hrs to 0930 hrs. There is a combined food and parking voucher at £28 or 35 euros ( = £10 worth of food).

http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Folkestone

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Another vote for the aire at Wissant very pleasant if travelling south. BUT there is no water there make sure you arrive with some.

If going north we use the one at Gravelines again very pleasant.

Dick

edited to say both are free!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

At Citie Europe at the moment - about to retire to bed. Catching train in the morning around 8am.

Plenty of vans here - all quiet.

Reckon this would be your best place. Don't forget to turn up early for your train if you want to. Normally allowed to go up to two hours before scheduled departure time.

Have a great trip., Mike

Posted via Kindle


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cite Europe every time. Safe, well lit and well patrolled. Best of all , fits my purse, free.
There are posts on here about security at Cite Europe, but the fact is that for every incident reported there are probably at least 1,000 claimed safe and sound.
Gerry


----------



## rockjedi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your comments and advice, it was very useful.
We found the Cite Europe motorhome park quite easily, it felt safe there, lots of other motorhomes and lorries parked up. We'll use it again and i would recommend it to my friends.

We'll try out the Folkestone one this July.

Cheers!


----------

